# Official WCA Cuboid Event



## HighQualityCollection (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi guys,

Just some food for thought. Do you think the WCA will expand on the existing official events in the future by adding a new event?

In the past events were official and were taken out but for the future I'd love to see a cuboid event added, possibly 3x3x4? 

What do you guy think?


----------



## VenomCubing (Feb 21, 2019)

Honestly if they ever used a cuboid it would probably be a 2x2x3, as it has came the farthest in terms of hardware.


----------



## HighQualityCollection (Feb 21, 2019)

Fact, your right there. 2x2x3 hardware is pretty stable. The cuboid algs flow very very in my opinion. I only mention 3x3x4 because it introduces parity which would make the event very competitive. 

Any cuboid event introduced would automatically fuel the need for quality hardware.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 21, 2019)

I enjoy cuboids and would be happy to see an official event. 2x2x3 is too small though . I'd prefer to see a puzzle with times greater than in 3x3. Maybe 3x3x4, 3x3x5 or even 3x4x5.


----------



## HighQualityCollection (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm with you there Mark. 3x3x4 or 3x3x5 might be winners. Keeping it in that range allows for reasonable times in competition to be achieved and solid WR's in the long run. 

They already made a run at Redi cube for a WCA event im right?


----------



## Billabob (Feb 21, 2019)

VenomCubing said:


> Honestly if they ever used a cuboid it would probably be a 2x2x3, as it has came the farthest in terms of hardware.



That's not a reason to add an event, especially one as trivial as 2x2x3. Both the average and single WRs will immediately fall under 1 second, and cubers will lose interest quickly (like what's happening with Skewb, Pyraminx and 2x2)

It'll just be another "Learn 40 algorithms and 1-look the solve as quickly as you can" event. 2x3x3 is the same (albeit slightly harder) - you could blockbuild the first layer and predict the second layer in inspection, then solve LL in one step (I don't know how many cases there are but it's the same amount as 4x4 PLL cases)

I haven't tried 3x3x4 and upwards but they look quite challenging, which is what you want in an event. I could see 3x3x4 ending up like Square-1 though, in that the fastest methods will just be <R2, U, D> algorithm spam. 3x3x5 shapeshifts though so that could be fun

I personally don't agree with most of the suggestions for WCA events I see on this forum. They're either too similar to current events (Redi Cube being a larger Pyraminx, Kilominx being a smaller Megaminx) but I couldn't offer any alternatives. Maybe caving into popular demand and making people happy for a few weeks is the right thing to do, but honestly I can't see the WCA adding a new event any time soon.


----------



## HighQualityCollection (Feb 21, 2019)

I understand where you are coming from in the sense that solve times would drop rapidly, but sub 1 second 2x2x3... I'd pay to see that given the fact that 180 degree turns are required to solve the puzzle.

I'm not saying the WCA should add a new event, only that cuboids are a huge staple in the solving community. It could be possible that momentum builds and an event is added. A 3x3x5 event... Personally I think that would be tricky.

Simply because the hardware to date would never stand up to speedsolving and would be difficult in the future to develop. I'm no hero or advocate of 3x3x4 but it just seems the most plausible for a cuboid event. Sure you could argue spaming R2 dominant algs but Skweb.... Sledgehammer...


----------



## Hazel (Feb 21, 2019)

I'd love to see 3x3x5, or even the 3x3x7!


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 21, 2019)

VenomCubing said:


> Honestly if they ever used a cuboid it would probably be a 2x2x3, as it has came the farthest in terms of hardware.


absolutely not lmao


----------



## Loser (Feb 23, 2019)

4x4x6 fisher would be my choice of cuboids, as it is the most unique and has the farthest way to go in times


----------



## HighQualityCollection (Feb 24, 2019)

Theses to much to the 4x4x6...


----------



## n-perm (Feb 24, 2019)

if they were to add cuboid it would add way too many new events, so if they added it, there would only be 1 or events for cuboid


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 1, 2019)

1x2x200 puzzle.

The organizer will bring the puzzle and everyone will solve it and return it back to the organiser.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 1, 2019)

HighQualityCollection said:


> They already made a run at Redi cube for a WCA event im right?



If by "they" you mean MoYu, and by "a run" you mean a half-assed attempt at holding sponsored, unofficial competitions, then sure.


----------



## HighQualityCollection (Mar 1, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> If by "they" you mean MoYu, and by "a run" you mean a half-assed attempt at holding sponsored, unofficial competitions, then sure.



It was only through the grapevine that I heard the Redicube might be an official event... kinda going of topic here a bit but is there any reason why it fell off?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 1, 2019)

HighQualityCollection said:


> It was only through the grapevine that I heard the Redicube might be an official event... kinda going of topic here a bit but is there any reason why it fell off?


Mostly because Moyu is the only company that made it and so it would be giving so much power to Moyu because their Redi Cube would be the only one available and all that. It would be a punch in the face to all the other companies, and so in the interest of being neutral, the WCA will almost certainly never include it.


----------



## HighQualityCollection (Mar 1, 2019)

That makes sense, cheers for clearing that up. all the more reason for a cuboid event ladies and gentlemen... I swear I not getting paid by the hour here.. ha


----------



## Hazel (Mar 1, 2019)

HighQualityCollection said:


> It was only through the grapevine that I heard the Redicube might be an official event... kinda going of topic here a bit but is there any reason why it fell off?





ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Mostly because Moyu is the only company that made it and so it would be giving so much power to Moyu because their Redi Cube would be the only one available and all that. It would be a punch in the face to all the other companies, and so in the interest of being neutral, the WCA will almost certainly never include it.



This may have been part of it, but I think the biggest reason is that it's just too fast and trivial of an event. The UWR single is already 2.34, and the Ao5 UWR is 4.64. It would become luck-based way too quickly and turn into another 2x2/pyraminx/skewb.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 1, 2019)

Aerma said:


> This may have been part of it, but I think the biggest reason is that it's just too fast and trivial of an event. The UWR single is already 2.34, and the Ao5 UWR is 4.64. It would become luck-based way too quickly and turn into another 2x2/pyraminx/skewb.


I agree w/ you, but I think that would be something the WCA would consider after they consider Moyu’s influence on the event.


----------



## HighQualityCollection (Mar 1, 2019)

Exactly my point why a cuboid event would bring a more challenging event.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 1, 2019)

HighQualityCollection said:


> Exactly my point why a cuboid event would bring a more challenging event.


Yeah. Cuboid are dope. 3x3x5 should be added.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 1, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Yeah. Cuboid are dope. 3x3x5 should be added.


But before adding a new class of cubes, I’d rather open up the space of dodecahedron puzzles by adding kilominx. It honestly has been progressed very little and I think it has a lot of room for improvement. And it would give people who like minxes more choice.


----------



## Loser (Mar 1, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> But before adding a new class of cubes, I’d rather open up the space of dodecahedron puzzles by adding kilominx. It honestly has been progressed very little and I think it has a lot of room for improvement. And it would give people who like minxes more choice.


>lot of room for improvement
>people avg 12

any event should be >1-2 minutes uwr imo


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 1, 2019)

Loser said:


> >lot of room for improvement
> >people avg 12
> 
> any event should be >1-2 minutes uwr imo


Where did you get that info? There are *very, very,* few people who average sub-20 on kilominx. Like maybe 5 or so. No one averages 12. For goodness’ sake, the UWR average of 5 is 13.98! While I can understand that you would want the UWR of any event to be 1-2 mins, that’s simply impossible because to gain enough popularity to be added, it needs to be used and developed to the point where there is enough awareness of the event and its popularity. The WCA can’t just randomly throw Bagua cube or something stupid like that which has barely been explored, because there will be backlash from the community, guaranteed. And kilominx does have a lot of room for improvement. It’s like skewb. Before it was made official, the best skewbers averaged maybe 6-7 secs. And now people are getting sub-3 averages. The same could go for kilominx.I could definitely see people getting sub 10 eventually. But that would take time. And so now is the perfect time to jump into it, when people have barely scratched the surface of what could be achieved.

(As a side note, it’d be kind of interesting to see if people would take to calling it “kilo” like we call megaminx “mega” now.

anyway, that’s my manifesto. Feel free to flame on me.


----------



## Loser (Mar 1, 2019)

lol ig i remember single being 12 whoops

but world class megaers would be sub 10 on kilominx within 3 months lol


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 1, 2019)

Loser said:


> lol ig i remember single being 12 whoops
> 
> but world class megaers would be sub 10 on kilominx within 3 months lol


/you know, I kind of disagree. I think it would take a while to get there. People would actually have to develop new ll methods, and that would take time. Not to mention that I think world class megaers wouldn’t necessarily transfer over to kilo for the same reason all 3x3 solvers aren’t necessarily amazing at 2x2. I think it would just be interesting to see the meta of kilominx evolve. That’s why I want to see it added.


----------



## Loser (Mar 1, 2019)

3x3 v 2x2 is slightly different, as there is a very different solving process within the 2. 
I would be interested to see if new solving methods would emerge, as going 1 layer at a time seems inefficient. Hardware also is bad rn and I would love to see that improve.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 2, 2019)

Loser said:


> 3x3 v 2x2 is slightly different, as there is a very different solving process within the 2.
> I would be interested to see if new solving methods would emerge, as going 1 layer at a time seems inefficient. Hardware also is bad rn and I would love to see that improve.


Exactly. Now do you see why I want it to be added?


----------



## Loser (Mar 2, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Exactly. Now do you see why I want it to be added?


eh, i still dont really see the popularity being there, and seeing what would happen if an event is added isnt a good reason to add an event


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 2, 2019)

Loser said:


> eh, i still dont really see the popularity being there, and seeing what would happen if an event is added isnt a good reason to add an event


Agreed. But there are people still speed solving it, notably Jacob Ambrose, Theo Paris, and Clement Cherblanc. And it’s not like skewb had too many more supporters other than Sarah and Ranzha. anyway. We’ll see where it goes.


----------



## Loser (Mar 2, 2019)

i dont think any of those ppl still practice kilo


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 2, 2019)

Loser said:


> i dont think any of those ppl still practice kilo


You really think that? Look at speed solving comps. Jacob Ambrose is still getting sub 20 averages. There’s still motivation.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 2, 2019)

Loser said:


> i dont think any of those ppl still practice kilo


And Theo Paris uploaded to YT an 11 sec kilo solve in November 2018.


----------

